# Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio



## soyus3 (11. Februar 2013)

*Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

In einem Interview ist Crytek-CEO Cevat Yerli genauer auf die Pläne zur FreeToPlay eingegangen. Viel Zeit für Crysis4  bleibt nicht mehr, denn in spätestens fünf Jahren soll bei Crytek der  vollständige Wechsel in die Free to Play-Produktion erfolgt sein,  erklärte Yerli gegenüber VentureBeat. Yerli erwartet, dass große Free to  Play-Spiele bereit in zwei bis drei Jahren mit klassischen  Retail-Titeln konkurrieren können.„Ich denke, in den nächsten zwei oder drei Jahren wird free-to-play mit  Qualitätsspielen wie Warface in Konkurrenz zum Handel treten", sagt er.  „Wir betrachten free-to-play als die treibende Kraft hinter unserem  Wachstum und unseren Weltherrschaftsplänen. Wir haben einige  Konsolen-Titeln in Arbeit, die diesem Modell [dem traditionellen  Vertriebsweg] folgen, während wir uns auch mit free-to-play auf Konsolen  beschäftigen."
„Unser primäres Ziel besteht darin, Free-to-play-Spiele in  Triple-A-Qualität für den weltweiten Markt zu entwickeln und uns  ausschließlich darauf zu konzentrieren. Als Unternehmen verwandeln wir  uns von einem Entwickler in ein Dienstleistungsunternehmen und werden  mit G-Face eine Plattform für jeden anbieten."
„Wenn wir unsere  Spiele auf einer bereits vorhandenen Plattform veröffentlichen und die  gleichen Resultate erzielen könnten, würden wir nicht unsere eigene  Plattform aufbauen. Aber wir sind überzeugt davon, dass unsere Plattform  einige neue Dinge bietet, durch die auch unsere Spiele besser werden.  Daher wollen wir diesen Service auch anderen Unternehmen zur Verfügung  stellen."


Quelle: Crytek CEO: Our goal is to ‘transition entirely’ to free-to-play games in 2 to 5 years | GamesBeat


----------



## matty2580 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Na toll, jetzt geht die f2p und p2w Welle wirklich los.
Gaming macht so einfach keinen Spass mehr....


----------



## hbf878 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

weltherrschaftspläne? na das kann ja heiter werden


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Ich hoffe sehr das Crytek damit voll auf die Nase fliegt, und pleite geht.
Nicht weil ich deren Spiele nicht mag, sondern weil mir Free to Win... eh... Play einfach auf die Nüsse geht.
EA versucht das ganze ja schon auszuloten, wie viel Geld dabei heraus springt, sieht man ja gut bei DS3, die Hälfte des Spiels besteht gefühlt DLCs.


----------



## >M.Pain (12. Februar 2013)

F2P wird sich nicht durchsetzen. Ist nur eine vorübergehende Modeerscheinung.


----------



## xpSyk (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

einfach so traurig... Crysis ist so geil und die wollen alles für F2P hinwerfen -.-


----------



## alex2210 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Muss aber auch sagen das mit Crysis 3 die "Trilogie" am Ende ist, was dann noch an guten Spielen von Crytek kommen wird steht ja dann noch so halbe in den Sternen...
F2P sind der letzte Rotz, naja wenigstens kann mans dann nich mehr raubkopieren


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Jetzt geht die Welle des F2P-Casual-Drecks wirklich los. 

Ein Horror für uns "Core-Gamer".

Außerdem möchte ich mal arg bezweifeln, dass man einen qualitativ hochwertigen Titel auf AAA-Niveau mit F2P finanzieren kann!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Und sie werden sehen, das sie sich damit selbst ins Knie schießen, weil nicht soviele Ingame-Items kaufen werden, wie sie sich erhoffen. Wozu auch? Ich kann mit normalen Waffen leveln und pimpen (Wenn ich das mal bei Blacklight Retribution betrachte.). Die Knifte ist so abgestimmt wie Sie mir passt und damit kann ich locker mit allen mithalten.
Und in der Singleplayer-Kampagne sind es DLC's, wie sonst auch. Die kauft man oder eben auch nicht. Stimmt da Preis/Leistung nicht, wird man diese auch nicht mehr kaufen. Also da würde ich lieber auf gute AAA-Titel bauen, als auf solch eine Modeerscheinung.
Aber vllt. werde ich eines besseren belehrt und wir kaufen irgendwann mal Munition für 5Cent/Magazin.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Eher P2W, da Crytek dem Imperium gehört (Electronic A....)
Das Game ist gratis, der Inhalt wird über Micropayment gekauft. Standard hat mein eine Waffe mit 500 Schuss, wenn die leer sind 5€pro Magazin. EA trau ich alles zu & leider sind so viele so Dumm und machen alles mit was EA einen vorsetzt.


----------



## Kleebl00d (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> F2P wird sich nicht durchsetzen. Ist nur eine vorübergehende Modeerscheinung.



... Das sagen auch viele zu HD- und 3D-Fernsehern, Smartphones und sogar Internet.

@ Topic:
Ich seh das erstmal verhalten positiv: wenn es wirklich AAA-Free-to-Play-Blockbuster geben sollte, dann ist das ja erstmal nicht schlecht.
Klar wäre es extrem nervig, wenn an jeder Ecke Werbung aufploppt und man sieht, dass Leute, die da Geld reinstecken, viel schneller vorwärts kommen als man selber.
Dann gibt man halt das Geld, was normalerweise in den Kauf des Spieles geflossen wäre, für Ingame-Kram aus.

Seht doch Free-to-Play spiele als riesige Demo an 

Wollt ich nur angemerkt haben


----------



## Xaipe (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Gibt doch genügend Beispiele wie F2P klappt... Obs jetzt LoL, World of Tanks oder ältere Sachen wie Trackmania Nations ist. Ich warte einfach mal ab, was sie drauß machen!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Kleebl00d schrieb:


> ... Das sagen auch viele zu HD- und 3D-Fernsehern, Smartphones und sogar Internet.
> 
> @ Topic:
> Ich seh das erstmal verhalten positiv: wenn es wirklich AAA-Free-to-Play-Blockbuster geben sollte, dann ist das ja erstmal nicht schlecht.
> ...


 
Also HD-Fernsehen oder sogar Smartphone oder noch schlimmer allgemein das Internet mit einem Ego-Shooter zu vergleichen, finde ich etwas suspekt. Äpfel und Birnen etc. Das kann man halt einfach nicht vergleichen - wie ich finde. Die Produkte sind zu unterschiedlich.
Zusätzlich will ich nicht ständig von einer Kaufaufforderung und bescheuerten MC Donalds- oder Flirtseiten-Werbung belästigt werden, was bei Filmen auf DVD oder BluRay auch nicht der Fall ist. 
Und ob die Qualität so bleibt und ob es den Cusual-Gamer, was die breite Masse ist, nicht reicht einfach den SP durch zu zocken und danach ohne Hilfsmittel den MP zu ballern, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Xaipe schrieb:


> Gibt doch genügend Beispiele wie F2P klappt... Obs jetzt LoL, World of Tanks oder ältere Sachen wie Trackmania Nations ist. Ich warte einfach mal ab, was sie drauß machen!



Na ja, Lol spielen viele, aber bezahlen die meisten für Ingame-Items? Und die meisten Studios haben ja, wie Trackmania, ja noch z.B. Shootmania was monatlich kostet und bis auf Frankreich hat sich das Game jetzt nicht so durchgesetzt. Es gibt AAA-Titel mit Item-Shops die wesentlich mehr Absatz machen.
Aber hast recht, abwarten und Tee trinken wird's zeigen.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Das problem is halt bei f2p, dass man mit ner einmalzahlung (selbst wenns 100 ocken wären) billiger dran is  gibt freilich einmalige freischaltungen, aber es gibt eben auch genug kaufbares verbrauchsgut - was man immer und immer weider kaufen kann. und über die jahre gerechnet is man dann sicher bei 1000 euro oder so. wenn man dagegen bf3 sieht: 60 ocken das spiel, 50 fürs premium -> 110€ aufstände, aufschrei der massen ^^ ich war ja selbst dabei (aber hauptsächlich, weil man ned wusste, für WAS man die 50 premium ocken löhnt). aber das is dennoch ein 10tel dessen, was mit f2p möglich is.

im gegenzug wird aber auch ned jeder laufend kohle reinstecken. doch selbst die schwankenden lassen sich dann gern mal blenden. man sieht ja ned die 1000€ fürs spiel nach 5 jahren (aus der luft gegriffen), sondern die 2,50 für 100 magazine oder so ^^ also hat man, wenn bspw 2 von 10 leuten ordentlich zulangen und diesen 1000er aufbringen mit der zeit (statt 100 als einmaligen kaufpreis) schon das doppelte an einnahmen (10*100=1000 wäre der normale gewinn an 10 leuten, 2 für 1000 -> 2000 das doppelte). dann kommen noch paar von den 10 leuten hinzu, die bereit sind, wenigstens diesen "grundpreis" von 100€ zu investieren, als aufwandsentschädigung und zur beruhigung des gewissens (man will ja kein schmarotzer sein ^^) und man hat noch weniger "verlust". lassen wirs mal 4 leute sein, die das so machen. haben wir also unser 2000 statt 1000 einnahmen + 400 von den leuten - is schon fast das 2,5 fache. und am ende kommen noch 1 2 leutchens hinzu, die ab und an mal sich ne kleinigkeit gönnen, und so im laufe der zeit auch über 100€ kommen. hat man also als einnahmen vllt rund 3000 statt 1000€ an statistischen 10 leuten gemacht und freut sich ^^

klar, dass dieses konzept so umjubelt bei den entwicklern einzug hält. wenn das ordentliche entwickler sind, dann kann man ja wenigstens noch auf mehr inhalte und guten support hoffen, der mit den mehreinnahmen generiert wird (ausser dem 5. auto in der manager garage).


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Hahaha, einfach nur Fail. Nicht Crytek, sondern die Übersetzung. So streut man Gerüchte. Kein Wunder, das hier dann alle so reagieren. Ich bin über das Wort "Weltherrschaftspläne" gestolpert. Wenn man dann in den Originaltext guckt, findet man davon nichts. Und selbst wenn dem so wäre, wäre es sicher ironisch gemeint. Crytek und Weltherrschaft. Ganz ehrlich? Sind wir hier bei Pinky und der Brain, oder was? Und wenn das schon ironisch wäre, dann der Rest über f2p vielleicht auch? Aber wie gesagt, da steht nichts von Weltherrschaft. Und andere Aussagen auch nicht. Wenn man schon übersetzt, muß man richtig übersetzen. Copy'n'Past Babelfish allein bringt es nicht.


----------



## soyus3 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Natürlich war es Ironisch gemeint und für Zukunft genau hinschauen:
“We’re looking at free-to-play as a force that drives our growth and world-domination plans,” said Yerli.
 He says he likes to joke that Crytek will dominate the virtual world.

​


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Richtig.

Das hier


soyus3 schrieb:


> „Wir betrachten free-to-play als die treibende Kraft hinter unserem  Wachstum und unseren Weltherrschaftsplänen. Wir haben einige  Konsolen-Titeln in Arbeit, die diesem Modell [dem traditionellen  Vertriebsweg] folgen, während wir uns auch mit free-to-play auf Konsolen  beschäftigen."


 


soyus3 schrieb:


> “We’re looking at free-to-play as a force that drives our growth and world-domination plans,” said Yerli.
> He says he likes to joke that Crytek will dominate the virtual world.


 sind aber auch zwei unterschiedliche Dinger, oder? Im Original kommt nach der "Weltherrschaft" der "Witz", bei Dir kommen nach der "Weltherrschaft" "Konsolen-Titel", da geht der Witz wortwörtlich verloren. Und damit provoziert man Reaktionen wie


matty2580 schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt geht die f2p und p2w Welle wirklich los.
> Gaming macht so einfach keinen Spass mehr....


 


			
				ΔΣΛ;4985144 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe sehr das Crytek damit voll auf die Nase fliegt, und pleite geht.
> Nicht weil ich deren Spiele nicht mag, sondern weil mir Free to Win... eh... Play einfach auf die Nüsse geht.
> EA  versucht das ganze ja schon auszuloten, wie viel Geld dabei heraus  springt, sieht man ja gut bei DS3, die Hälfte des Spiels besteht gefühlt  DLCs.



Einzig 





hbf878 schrieb:


> weltherrschaftspläne? na das kann ja heiter werden


 hat es verstanden.

Ich möchte Dir keine Absicht unterstellen, aber genauso lenken die Medien die Massen: Wichtige Infos werden einfach unter den Tisch fallen gelassen und schon rückt das Ganze in an anderes Licht. Ein nicht ausgesprochenes Wort hier, ein geschickter Zusammenschnitt da (wie bei Dir, Du läßt zwei Sätze aufeinander folgen, die so nicht im Original zusammenstehen und dafür fällt was weg) und schon wird aus ner Mücke ein Elefant.
Gut, ich mach hier jetzt deswegen auch die Mücke zum Elefanten, aber ich wollte das einfach mal loswerden.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Mal hoffen das sich EA so richtig auf die Fresse packt.


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



soyus3 schrieb:


> „Wir betrachten free-to-play als die treibende Kraft hinter unserem Wachstum und unseren Weltherrschaftsplänen


Weltherrschaftspläne?? Öhm... 

@free to play
Ich glaube das es ein Fehler ist diesem Spielprinzip zu viel Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken und ich glaube nicht, dass es sich wie hier prophezeit durchsetzen wird. 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> sind aber auch zwei unterschiedliche Dinger, oder? Im Original kommt nach der "Weltherrschaft" der "Witz", bei Dir kommen nach der "Weltherrschaft" "Konsolen-Titel", da geht der Witz wortwörtlich verloren. Und damit provoziert man Reaktionen wie


Also ich denke das diese Ironie bei den meisten hier angekommen ist. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Mich wunderts das Crytek so dermaßen auf F2P setzen will. Mag sein das F2P in der Zukunft etwas mehr werden wird, aber woher kommen die Prognosen das das der Renner schlecht hin wird? Ich meine nur weil ein paar Geschäftsmodelle mit F2P erfolgreich sind, muss sich das ja nicht auf jede Sparte ausweiten.


----------



## MyArt (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Solange F2P nicht ins Spiel eingreift habe ich kein Problem damit. Riot bekommt es mit League of Legends auch super hin ein F2P konzept zu haben das nicht unfair ist.

Wenn es nur Skins usw bleiben gern...


Aber so wie es Mode ist wird es dann eher ein P2W!


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das Crytek so dermaßen auf F2P setzen will. Mag sein das F2P in der Zukunft etwas mehr werden wird, aber woher kommen die Prognosen das das der Renner schlecht hin wird? Ich meine nur weil ein paar Geschäftsmodelle mit F2P erfolgreich sind, muss sich das ja nicht auf jede Sparte ausweiten.


Sehe ich genau so. Ich sehe das eher wie der Sony-CEO Jack Tretton.
Sony: Free-2-Play-Modell wird überbewertet

MfG


----------



## fear.de (12. Februar 2013)

Eins ist für mich persönlich zu 100% klar, wenn es nur noch F2P Spiele mal geben sollte wird das der Tag sein an dem das Gaming für mich gestorben ist, abgesehen vlt. noch von alten Titeln!

Ich werde niemals nur für eine Sekunde ein F2P Spiel spielen, da sträubt sich in mir jede Faser gegen.

Einfach nur noch Geld geil dieser Kümmel und die anderen ebenso!


----------



## Rizzard (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



DaStash schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. Ich sehe das eher wie der Sony-CEO Jack Tretton.
> Sony: Free-2-Play-Modell wird überbewertet
> 
> MfG



Im Grunde hat er recht das man dieses Modell eher als alternativen Zusatz sehen sollte, und nicht als Ersatz.

Ich habe gegen F2P erst einmal nichts, wenn ich nicht zum Kauf gezwungen werde. Das Problem ist nur das der Entwickler ja doch sein Geld verdienen will. Ich kann mir also vorstellen, das man sich manche Dinge einfach mühsam erfarmen muss, während ein anderer das für 99 Cent mal eben locker flockig kauft. 
Die Frage ist eben ob man dieses Konzept auf Dauer fair anbieten kann, oder ob das Ungleichgewicht viel zu groß wird.


----------



## matty2580 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> ....Und damit provoziert man Reaktionen wie....


Ich lasse mich grundsätzlich nicht provozieren.
Das war nur ein allgemein geschriebenes Statement von mir zum Thema f2p.
Die Pläne der Publisher dazu sind ja eigentlich bekannt.

Als Chat-Moderator in einem Browser Game kenne ich die Abgründe von f2p. Da wird nicht selten ganz schnell p2w draus....


----------



## Moritzz94 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Die Blase wird platzen...


----------



## DarthLAX (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt geht die f2p und p2w Welle wirklich los.
> Gaming macht so einfach keinen Spass mehr....


 
dazu fällt mir nur ein: spinnt er etz total? (sorry, aber dieser free-to-play zeug ist einfach mies (hab schon paar games, vor allem MMOs ausprobiert) aber kann einfach nicht mit "echten" games mithalten (oder mit einem bezahl modell, wenn es um MMOs geht, weil der service besser ist, updates häufiger kommen und diese bessere qualität haben!))

mfg LAX


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Ich brauche kein F2P, ist für mich nur eine neue Art der Abzocke.


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2013)

Ich finde F2P gut, wenn es gut gemacht ist. So wie bei LOL. Da hab ich nix dagegen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Ich denke wenn man die Wahl hat, ob f2p oder "normal" also Einmalzahlung, dann geht das in Ordnung.

MfG


----------



## MonKAY (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Wenn jeder auf F2P umsteigt wird es sicherlich auch damit schwieriger Geld zu bekommen.
Momentan streiten sich einige wenige um die Kunden und hoffen auf die großen Gewinne und vor allem ehemalige Vollpreis MMOs sehen F2P als letzten ausweg um noch genügend Laufkundschaft anzulocken.
Aber was passiert wenn jeder F2P wird? Spielen die Spieler dann ein F2P und bezahlen dafür oder gehen sie durch alle durch und bezahlen überall? Ich glaube es wird dann wieder einige Gewinner bei dem System geben und der Rest wird langsam und Stückchenweise den Support für die abgestorbenen F2P Flops einstellen.

Ich sehe das wie einige hier, dass es eine Blase ist (ähnlich wie new economy) und diese wird platzen.


----------



## Zomg (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt geht die f2p und p2w Welle wirklich los.
> Gaming macht so einfach keinen Spass mehr....


 
Wir sind doch selber schuld  - Wenn die Hersteller so wesentlich mehr einnehmen, scheint die "Mehrheit" hinter diesem Modell zu stehen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Zomg schrieb:


> Wir sind doch selber schuld  - Wenn die Hersteller so wesentlich mehr einnehmen, scheint die "Mehrheit" hinter diesem Modell zu stehen.


Völlig richtig, dass ist der Punkt.  
Es bringt nichts sich immer nur über die "pösen" Hersteller/Publisher aufzuregen, wenn doch die Initiative vom Markt also den Spielern aussgeht. 

MfG


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Früher war der Puplisher EA ein Ziegel für ein Gutes Spiel heute bewirkt dieser das Gegenteil (leider)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Früher war der Puplisher EA ein Ziegel für ein Gutes Spiel heute bewirkt dieser das Gegenteil (leider)


Unabsichtlich eine wahrhaftige Aussage? Zumindest der erste Teil mit dem Ziegel. 
 Auch heute sind sie noch ein Ziegel für jedes gute Spiel.

Du meinst wohl Siegel? Und das kann ich dann nicht unterschreiben. Meiner Meinung nach hat EA nur wenige wirklich gute Spiele veröffentlicht.


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Siegel? Und das kann ich dann nicht unterschreiben. Meiner Meinung nach hat EA nur wenige wirklich gute Spiele veröffentlicht.


 
In erster Linie kauft EA vielversprechende Enwickler auf und verkorkst sie, indem sie ihnen zu knappe Zeitlimits setzen und sie voll auf Profit trimmen - Stichwort First-Day-DLCs 
Deswegen sind sie ja das Hassobjekt von leidenschaftlichen Spielern wie uns.


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Früher war der Puplisher EA ein Ziegel für ein Gutes Spiel heute bewirkt dieser das Gegenteil (leider)


 Wenn die so schlechte Spiele machen, warum sind sie dann so, bzw. werden immer erfolgreicher?

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

EA ist doch nicht erfolgreich:



			
				igmonline.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Umsatz ging im Vergleich zum Vorjahreszeitraum um vier Millionen  auf 711 Millionen Dollar zurück. Die Umsätze mit digitalen Verkäufen  stiegen im Vergleich um 40 Prozent. Der Verlust stieg von 340 Millionen  Dollar im Vorjahresquartal auf nun 381 Millionen Dollar.


Fifa 13 und Battlefield 3 retten EA-Quartalszahlen | IGM Online
Electronic Arts legt Quartalszahlen vor: Nettoverlust vergrößert, FIFA und Battlefield laufen erfolgreich
Electronic-Arts-Quartalszahlen: 100 Millionen Verlust drohen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Da wird Quartal für Quartal massig Geld verbrannt. Kein Wunder bei den innovationslosen Aufgüssen ehemals erfolgreicher Serien...


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



matty2580 schrieb:


> EA ist doch nicht erfolgreich:
> 
> 
> Fifa 13 und Battlefield 3 retten EA-Quartalszahlen | IGM Online
> ...



So schlecht ist EA nun auch wieder nicht! Und wenn sie alle ihre Kunden so abmelken würden wie alle es EA nachruft, würden sie kaum schlechte Quartalszahlen schreiben. Ich finde die Games von EA qualitativ immer noch sehr gut. Ich finde einfach, dass viele Leute viel zu viel von EA erwarten. Wenn man die technischen Ansprüche für ein MP Shooter wie BF3 analysiert oder mal eine Woche vor Ort "schnuppern" gehen würde was alles für diese riesen Dienstleistung für Millionen von Spieler benötigt wird, würde man evtl. verstehen, dass das auch einen Bazen kostet. (Server, Updates, Entwicklung, Support) 
Wenn ich lese, dass einer nicht versteht, dass seine E-Mail an EA nicht innerhalb von 2 Stunden gelesen und abgehandelt wurde, lange ich mir einfach an den Kopf. EA hat Millionen Kunden, aber doch nicht 500 000 Supportangestellte die sich um jeden Gugus kümmern..... EA besteht auch nur aus Mitarbeitenden Menschen wie du und ich - ich finde die machen ihre Arbeit schon ganz gut!


----------



## matty2580 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Sorry, nee nicht wirklich.
Da läuft seid Jahren andauernd viel zu viel schief bei EA.
Ein gutes Bsp. dafür ist Spore. Eigentlich eine sehr gute Idee die völlig mangelhaft umgesetzt wurde.
Oder die letzten C&C-Teile, selbst hartnäckige Fans der Serie finden die schlecht.

EA hat heute den Ruf einer Heuschrecke für Entwickler weg, und dass nicht zu Unrecht.
Ich könnte jetzt hier eine lange Liste von ehemals wirklich guten Studios machen, die entweder nicht mehr existieren, oder nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst sind.


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

EA ist sehr wohl erfolgreich. Die Spieleabsatzzahlen sind sehr hoch und das zeigt das viele Spieler mit der Qualität zu frieden sind, anders als hier oft dargestellt. Das die Nebenkosten die Umsätze drücken steht dabei auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und sagt nichts über die Zufriedenheit mit EA Produkten aus.

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Oder die letzten C&C-Teile, selbst hartnäckige Fans der Serie finden die schlecht.


 
Naa CaC 3 war schon ziemlicher Mumpitz, meinetwegen kann Crytek auf F2p umsteigen da ich deren Spiele nie besonders qualtativ fand. Und dadurch wird sich nichts ändern meiner Meinung nach sondern gleichbleiben.


----------



## ugotitbad (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Und was ist dann mit dem Singleplayer. Wird es bei F2P eine spannende Singleplayer Kampagne geben? Ganz ehrlich, wenn sich das alles so entwickeln wird, werde ich hoffentlich aus dem Alter raus sein, mein Geld in Hardware zustecken. Dann lieber für die Familie, Kinder oder ein Haus. Und wenn es schon in den nächsten Jahren kommt hoffe ich das ich mit dem spielen aufhöre. Spart man sich viel Zeit und Geld.


----------



## matty2580 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



DaStash schrieb:


> EA ist sehr wohl erfolgreich.





			
				king3.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verbraucher-Magazin "The Consumerist"  macht momentan eine User-Umfrage, um herauszufinden, wer das schlimmste  Unternehmen Amerikas ist - und wer hätte es gedacht, EA ist mit  AT&T, Walmart und der Bank of America im Viertelfinale!


EA - Auf dem Weg zum schlimmsten Unternehmen Amerikas!
Electronic Arts - Wird das Unternehmen verkauft? - Druckversion


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Wenn es danach gehen würde wäre edes unternehmen das schlimmste Unternehmen.


----------



## matty2580 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Wenn man die Sache so betrachtet, kann man einfach Alles relativieren.
Hier wurden 3 Punkte genannt, und es war eine ernst gemeinte Umfrage.
EA ist alles andere als beliebt, und dass auch aus vernünftigen Gründen.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Keine Ahnung ich kaufe selten was von EA weil die Spiele die die rausbringen mich meistens nicht interessieren. Die einzigen Spiele die ich von Ea besitze sind Alice, Mass Effect ( einziger fehlkauf meines Lebens) und Dead Space 1 und 2. Was bringt diese Umfrage überhaupt , die leute die sagen Ea ist ******* kaufen auch ihre Titel, auch weiterhin. Und nur weil die etzt auf f2p umstellen werden es andere ihnen nicht gleich tun. Sie haben a mit ihrem Star Wars MMO eindeutig bewiesen wie man Geld ausm Fenster wirft und keins verdient.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Und in 7 Jahren sitzten die Grundschüler vorm Rechner und spielen ihre Spiele mitm Flashplayer. 
Mal ehrlich, die einzigen Leute die ich kenne, die F2P-Spiele spielen sind kleine Kinder die sich (zu Recht) keine "echten" Ego-Shooter kaufen dürfen und deswegen Shooter im Minecraft-Look spielen...
Allein schon die billigen Nachmachen von EA und Ubisoft von Steam: Nachdem Steam ganz früh ein Overlay hatte dachten sich EA%U. das sie das auch machen. Aus Shift+Tab (Steam) wurde Shift+F1 (EA) und dann noch dreister: Shift+F2 (Ubisoft). Dieses ganze abkopieren und verbinden der eigenen Spiele von den Publishern machen mich rasend. Steam als (ehemaliger!) publisher unabhängiger Verkauf von Spielen mit einem komplett neuen System ist genial. Offensichtliche Nachmachen von Publishern NUR für ihre eigenen Spiele finde ich einfach so erbärmlich das ich echt überlege Origin wieder zu entfernen und kein einziges Spiel mehr zu kaufen sofern es nicht Origin oder UPlay nutzt...


----------



## DaStash (13. Februar 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sache so betrachtet, kann man einfach Alles relativieren.
> Hier wurden 3 Punkte genannt, und es war eine ernst gemeinte Umfrage.
> EA ist alles andere als beliebt, und dass auch aus vernünftigen Gründen.



Die Umfrage steht im Widerspruch zu den Spieleabsätzen. 

MfG


----------



## beercarrier (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht die Welle des F2P-Casual-Drecks wirklich los.
> 
> Ein Horror für uns "Core-Gamer".
> 
> Außerdem möchte ich mal arg bezweifeln, dass man einen qualitativ hochwertigen Titel auf AAA-Niveau mit F2P finanzieren kann!



ach ja und munition soll zukünftig weiterhin kostenlos bleiben, wenn ihr schon krieg spielen wollt dann aber doch auch mit echten einsätzen, so vitalisiert ist das in den panzer gespawne auch nicht mehr so langweilig.


----------



## MonKAY (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> So schlecht ist EA nun auch wieder nicht! Und wenn sie alle ihre Kunden so abmelken würden wie alle es EA nachruft, würden sie kaum schlechte Quartalszahlen schreiben. Ich finde die Games von EA qualitativ immer noch sehr gut. Ich finde einfach, dass viele Leute viel zu viel von EA erwarten. Wenn man die technischen Ansprüche für ein MP Shooter wie BF3 analysiert oder mal eine Woche vor Ort "schnuppern" gehen würde was alles für diese riesen Dienstleistung für Millionen von Spieler benötigt wird, würde man evtl. verstehen, dass das auch einen Bazen kostet. (Server, Updates, Entwicklung, Support)
> Wenn ich lese, dass einer nicht versteht, dass seine E-Mail an EA nicht innerhalb von 2 Stunden gelesen und abgehandelt wurde, lange ich mir einfach an den Kopf. EA hat Millionen Kunden, aber doch nicht 500 000 Supportangestellte die sich um jeden Gugus kümmern..... EA besteht auch nur aus Mitarbeitenden Menschen wie du und ich - ich finde die machen ihre Arbeit schon ganz gut!


 Naja bei BF3 sparen sie ja massiv Geld. Es gibt keine offiziellen EA Server zumindest auf dem PC. Und die Datenbankserver die für den Battlelog aufgefahren werden müssen sind sicherlich nicht sonderlich teuer im Vergleich zu offiziellen Spieleservern.
Außerdem sparen sie ja auch immer wieder an Serverkosten indem sie für ihre SPortserien den Multiplayer nach spätestens 2 Jahren komplett abschalten. Nein nicht verkleinern sondern komplett abschalten.
Wer bei einer so großen Firma auf Support innerhalb von 2 Stunden hofft ist nicht ganz richtig im Kopf, keine Ahnung warum du das als Pluspunkt für EA aufrufst.
Sie machen ja trotz ihrer so erfolgreichen Spiele jedes Quartal Verlust und das auch in einer Höhe wo man sich wundert wo das Geld denn hingeht.

Irgendwie ist mir hier entgangen wie man von Crytek Free to Play auf EA kommt.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Gibt es eigentlich schon spielbare Singleplayer Spiele welche komplett auf F2P setzen?
Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren wie das Prinzip dort umgesetzt wird.


----------



## beercarrier (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon spielbare Singleplayer Spiele welche komplett auf F2P setzen?
> Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren wie das Prinzip dort umgesetzt wird.



da gibts dann halt kostenlos den ironman modus als standard dazu, wiederleben usw kostet extra.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Traurig aber war, f2p gewinnt immer mehr an Bedeutung, wir können jetzt schon nix mehr gegen tun, EU sieht cloudgaming für die Zukunft, viele mögen diesen Gedanken nicht, aber dies ist die Zukunft, ich mag's auch nicht aber ich sehe es kommen.... Nur so kann der pc aussterben, das wollen Sie doch, die volle Kontrolle über uns Nutzer, die Industrie arbeitet dran, auch nvidia und amd, sogar Sony und Microsoft, das ganze läuft auf cloudgaming hinaus....ich gebe der Sache noch 10jahre.

und ja bin auch voll dagegen, aber wir werden nicht mehr beachtet ich und du sind nur eine Eintags fliege für die Industrie..


----------



## McClaine (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

R.I.P Crytek, es gab mal eine Zeit, da machtet ihr PC Gamern Hoffnung und Freude. Aber die ist anscheinend vorbei...


----------



## Festplatte (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Nicht alle F2P-Games sind schlecht!  Beispiele: Planetside 2, Team Fortress 2, Tribes: Ascend...


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

F2P wird von Publishern und Entwicklern immer als Allheilmittel angesen. Aber die werden sich noch wundern wie oft F2P total schief geht. Die besten Beispiele sind unter anderem MS Flight, Age of Empire Online und CoH Online.



Festplatte schrieb:


> Nicht alle F2P-Games sind schlecht!   Beispiele: Planetside 2, Team Fortress 2, Tribes: Ascend...


 für SP Spieler gibt es bis jetzt noch nichts und die meisten F2P sind aus meiner Sicht Pay 2 Win.(also wenn ich mir EP, Gegenstände oder Spielwährung für echtes Geld kaufen kann)


----------



## ugotitbad (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Nicht alle F2P-Games sind schlecht!  Beispiele: Planetside 2, Team Fortress 2, Tribes: Ascend...


 
Ja, für dich. Deine genannten Spiele würde ich nicht mal spielen wenn es die einzigen Spiele auf der Welt wären.


----------



## McClaine (13. Februar 2013)

Tf2 war schon immer drauf ausgelegt im bundle verkauft zu werden, planetside ist der größte rotz den ich jemals gespielt habe. Also beide kein Argument für mich und zumindest tf2 ist kein free2play für mich.
Die Qualität und Spielatmoshpäre sind meist unterirdisch schlecht, davon mal abgesehen ist die Community bzw sind die spieler einfach nur peinlich. 
Ich habe keine lust mich mit 12 jährigen zu kloppen...
Free 2 play ist und bleibt ne Strategie,  schnell und einfach so viele spieler wie möglich dazu zu bewegen,  ingame käufe und dlc, so viel wie möglich,  zu verkaufen.
Jeder der glaubt, free2play sei besser, ist ganz einfach am holzweg, denn es ist und bleibt nix anderes als ausbeuten...
Und jeder der bei apps und nun neuerdings games dort mitmacht, macht nix anderes als den ehemaligen gesunden Spielekonsum zu zerstören...

Also kurz: ich scheiss auf dlc, pay2win und free2play.  Wenns sein muss verkauf ich lieber meinen pc um es auf den punkt zu bringen ^^.
Sowas unterstütz ich net- meine Meinung xD


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

erst westwood studios und C&C versaun jetzt auch crytec udn crysis wenn sie irgentwan steam kaufen ist alles zu spät


----------



## fire2002de (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

na ja es kommt auf das f2p model an, so wie bei wot ist ok alle anderen sind doch nur verasche am kunden....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



McClaine schrieb:


> Tf2 war schon immer drauf ausgelegt im bundle verkauft zu werden, planetside ist der größte rotz den ich jemals gespielt habe. Also beide kein Argument für mich und zumindest tf2 ist kein free2play für mich.
> Die Qualität und Spielatmoshpäre sind meist unterirdisch schlecht, davon mal abgesehen ist die Community bzw sind die spieler einfach nur peinlich.
> Ich habe keine lust mich mit 12 jährigen zu kloppen...


 Definitiv falsche Server... 

Ganz allgemein: SP und f2p schließ sich ja eigentlich aus, weil der Hersteller/Publisher bei f2p doch noch was verdienen möchte. Und wer könnte ihnen das verübeln?
Das geht aber nur, wenn sie sich sicher sein können, das ein Spieler nicht einfach irgendwo ein paar Dateien heruntersaugt und dann umsonst bekommt, wofür er eigentlich bezahlen soll. Ergo Online-Anbindung.
Und die wenigsten sind bereit, eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung zu akzeptieren, wenn es sich "nur" um den SP-Modus handelt. Ergo Multiplayerspiele.

Und ich finde, es gibt eine ganze Menge, die sind vielleicht nicht super erfolgreich und machen nicht jedem Spaß (das gilt für normale Vollpreisspiele aber mitunter auch), die aber nicht p2w sind, obwohl sie f2p sind:
World of Tanks, Team Fortress 2,  Star Trek Online und Neocron 2 zum Beispiel.


----------



## McClaine (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

ja, C&C geht ja auch Free2Play, ich freu mich schon auf die Beerdigung dieser Serie...

Free to Pay Play ist und bleibt ein Geschäftsmodel (kaufe ein um ewige Wartezeit zu verkürzen, kauf dir Skins, DLCs usw...), bei dem ich nur hoffe, das die Menschen endlich aufwachen und sich sowas nicht antun. Die Kickstarter Projekte machen es vor, die Witcher Programmierer machen es vor und verdammt nochmal - ja!!! 
Es verkaufen sich Spiele ohne Zwangs DRM, die Menschen investieren gerne in ein gutes Projekt....usw... ich hoffe das der Trend mehr dahin schlägt, ansonsten bin ich echt weg, dafür sind mir meine Nerven zu schade 

MfG


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren.... pleite?!  Ich hoffe die überlegen sich das nochmal. Ich kann mit F2P nichts anfangen.


----------



## Ich 15 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> erst westwood studios und C&C versaun jetzt auch crytec udn crysis wenn sie irgentwan steam kaufen ist alles zu spät


 Crytek gehört nicht zu EA!


----------



## lily_noire (14. Februar 2013)

Kann mich mal bitte einer aufklären? 

Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



lily_noire schrieb:


> Kann mich mal bitte einer aufklären?
> 
> Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof!


 Das ist in Ordnung, muß man nicht verstehen.
Hier wird sich über ungelegte Eier aufgereckt, gejammert und gemeckert und es werden aus dem Zusammenhang genommene Aussagen auf die Goldwaage gelegt.
Dabei weiß jeder: nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.

EA hat einige Spiele verbockt und Free-to-play (f2p) ist nicht jedermanns Sache, weil man oft pay-to-win (p2w) dahinter vermutet. Aber ganz ehrlich: Schon vor der f2p-Welle hat nicht jedes Spiel jedem gefallen.
In sofern geht das absolut in Ordnung, wenn jetzt Aussagen kommen, das jemand f2p nicht mag. Man muß das nur nicht breittreten und das denjenigen, die zumindest einige f2p-Titel mögen, madig machen. 
Am Ende ist es dann eh wieder wie mit Heino: Jeder kennt, aber niemand hört  ihn. Das tun immer nur andere. Ich wette, die Hälfte der hier an der  Diskussion Beteiligten, die sich gegen f2p aussprechen, werden Crysis 4,  sollte es denn f2p werden, dann doch spielen, das aber natürlich nie  zugeben, schon garnicht, wenn das Spiel dann auch noch Spaß gemacht haben  sollte. Man muß es ja schließlich schlecht finden. Ist ja f2p.

Das  wirklich revolutionäre am Internet ist ja, das jeder sich über alles  informieren und eine Meinung bilden kann. Leider geht damit aber der Irrglaube einher, das die ganze Welt diese Meinung auch erfahren müsse oder wolle.
Die eigene Meinung ist, wie so oft, nicht die universelle/generell gültige Meßlatte, für die viele sie halten


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das ist in Ordnung, muß man nicht verstehen.
> Hier wird sich über ungelegte Eier aufgereckt, gejammert und gemeckert und es werden aus dem Zusammenhang genommene Ausagen auf die Goldwaage gelegt.


Bei den Wörtern: EA, free to play und microtransaktion, scheint wirklich bei einigen der Verstand vor dem Posten auszusetzen. 

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Also noch einmal zum Thema f2p.
Es gibt einige positive Bsp. wie LoL, und dem gegenüber stehen eine große Menge an schlechten Bsp. im Bereich free MMORPG, und Browser Games.
Ich moderiere ein BG und kenne mich in dem Bereich relativ gut aus. Die Anzahl an f2p, und p2w Titel ist verhältnismäßig hoch bei BGs.
Dazu kommt das dort teilweise sehr viel Geld verdient wird. Und genau darauf setzt dieser f2p-Trend.
Die Industrie erkennt zu Recht, das hier ein riesiges Potential ist. Wenn die Leute schon für BGs massig Geld ausgeben, was ist dann bei f2p AAA-Titeln möglich?

Wenn jetzt wirklich verstärkt auf f2p/p2w gesetzt wird, verändert sich natürlich dass Angebot deutlich.
Es wird schwerer werden ein gutes Games zu finden, wenn der Rest nur noch p2w ist.
Crytek und EA setzten hier auf das richtige Pferd. Hier kann man den Kunden richtig gut melken, und man selbst kann sich immer mit f2p herausreden.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Februar 2013)

Free to Play ist *******, und meistens wird daraus Pay to win.  Nicht noch eine Gaming Schmiede die so verhunzt wird!


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Also noch einmal zum Thema f2p.
> Es gibt einige positive Bsp. wie LoL, und dem gegenüber stehen eine große Menge an schlechten Bsp. im Bereich free MMORPG, und Browser Games.
> Ich moderiere ein BG und kenne mich in dem Bereich relativ gut aus. Die Anzahl an f2p, und p2w Titel ist verhältnismäßig hoch bei BGs.
> Dazu kommt das dort teilweise sehr viel Geld verdient wird. Und genau darauf setzt dieser f2p-Trend.
> ...


Also gerade bei Mmorpg´s finde ich f2p in der Regel gut umgesetzt. Mann kann optional spielen, jeh nach Bedarf oder man kann i. d. R. dennoch ein monatliches Abo abschließen. So ist für jeden etwas dabei, finde ich eigentlich die beste Lösung.

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Ich schrieb von *free* MMORPGs. Davon gibt es nicht gerade wenige Titel, und ein großer Teil dieser Games ist p2w.
Im Bereich BGs sieht es noch viel schlimmer aus. Da sind im wahrsten Sinne Millionäre entstanden, durch erfolgreiche BGs.
Und das sieht die Industrie natürlich. EA macht Verlust und in anderen Bereichen wächst der Markt extrem.

Aus der Sicht von einigen Publisher ist es auch vernünftig diesen Trend zu unterstützen. Geld zu verschenken hat niemand, und schon gar kein großer Publisher.


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Ich doch auch??

MFG


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



McClaine schrieb:


> ja, C&C geht ja auch Free2Play, ich freu mich schon auf die Beerdigung dieser Serie...
> 
> Free to Pay Play ist und bleibt ein Geschäftsmodel (kaufe ein um ewige Wartezeit zu verkürzen, kauf dir Skins, DLCs usw...), bei dem ich nur hoffe, das die Menschen endlich aufwachen und sich sowas nicht antun. Die Kickstarter Projekte machen es vor, die Witcher Programmierer machen es vor und verdammt nochmal - ja!!!
> Es verkaufen sich Spiele ohne Zwangs DRM, die Menschen investieren gerne in ein gutes Projekt....usw... ich hoffe das der Trend mehr dahin schlägt, ansonsten bin ich echt weg, dafür sind mir meine Nerven zu schade
> ...






EA hat mit C&C 4 die Serie beerdigt mit free to play nimmt es C&C einfach wieder ausm Grab


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Free to Play ist *******, und meistens wird daraus Pay to win.  Nicht noch eine Gaming Schmiede die so verhunzt wird!


Das ist DEINE Meinung.
Ich finde F2P super.

Und was P2W angeht, muß ich - zumindest für die F2P-Spiele, die ich spiele -  widersprechen:
- Ich hab für TeamFortress2 noch keinen Cent ausgegeben - steh aber am Ende einer Runde nie ganz unten in der Wertungstabelle.
- Ich habe für Star Trek Online zwar schon ein paar Euro bezahlt, aber nur weil ich ein - in meinen Augen - optisch cooleres Schiff haben wollte. Ich habe damit aber nicht mehr oder weniger Weltraumgefechte gewonnen oder verloren als zuvor auch.
- Ich habe für World of Tanks bereits einige Euro für "Gold" ausgegeben - aber damit weder Goldmunition noch Premiumpanzer oder Premiumverbrauchsgüter gekauft. Einzig Garagenplätze und Premiumzeit (mehr Erfahrung und Credits). Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Premiumpanzer genauso schnell platzen können, wie normale, wenn man weiß wo man hinschießen muß. Und wenn man das weiß, braucht man auch keine Goldmunition mehr...
- Aktuelle spiel ich noch ziemlich viel The secret World, das muß man zwar kaufen, aber Abogebühren gibt es seit kurz vor Weihnachten nicht mehr. Dort habe ich noch kein Geld gelassen, würde mich aber trotzdem als erfolgreich bezeichnen.
- Hab lange und ausgiebig und erfolgreich OGame (Browsergame) gespielt - ebenfalls ohne was zu bezahlen.
- Black Prophecy hab ich leider nicht lange genug gespielt, um hier eine Aussage machen zu können.

Spiele wie Runes of Magic haben mir nicht zugesagt, kurz ausprobiert zwar, aber kein Geld dagelassen.
Ich glaube darin liegt der größte Vorteil für den Kunden: Man kann ohne was bezahlen zu müssen erstmal ausprobieren, ob es einem gefällt. Und zumindest ich tu das auch, ich probiere gerne und viele f2p-Spiele aus. Zugegeben, die wenigsten bleiben lange auf der Festplatte.
Aber bei denen, die ich längere Zeit spiele, stell ich fest, das der Vorwurf von p2w absolut nicht zutrifft, man bekommt keinen I-WIN-Button, kein Auto-Aim oder ähnliches. Meist bekommt man einen Erfahrungs- und einen kleinen Schadensbonus. Erstes läßt einen schneller im Level aufsteigen, letzteres kann ein Spieler, der sich wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und Ahnung von der Spielmechanik hat, ausgleichen. Einziger Knackpunkt: Jemand der die Spielmechanik kennt UND sich im InGame-Shop eindeckt. Streicht man den InGame-Shop für alle, wäre er dem Ottonormalspieler aber immer noch überlegen. Ergo hat man gegen diese Spieler nichts gewonnen oder verloren durch Mikrotransaktionen.

Ich möchte gerne Mal wissen, welche Spiele p2w sein sollen. Und dann auch noch erfolgreich.
Solange mir da niemand Beispiele mit Hand und Fuß liefert, behaupte ich jetzt mal, das p2w nur eine Ausrede für all jene ist, die in einem Spiel -  so hart es klingen mag - einfach nur versagen, weil sie sich nicht um die Spielmechnik kümmern, weil nebenbei der Fernseher läuft, weil sie unvorbereitet Hals über Kopf in ein Gefecht laufen und hinterher noch nicht mal darüber reflektieren, was falsch gelaufen ist.

Abgesehen davon: Hier behauptet zwar eine Mehrheit, Vollpreisspiele wären ihnen lieber, aber wie kommt des dann, das F2P für Publisher so reizvoll sind? Scheinbar ist die Mehrheit der Spieler der Ansicht, das F2P in Ordnung geht und sind bereit, im Nachhinein für Mikrotransaktionen zu bezahlen. Das klingt für mich nach einer Win-Win-Situation.
Ich denke aber auch, das niemand Angst haben muß, das Vollpreisspiele aussterben werden. Crowdfunding wird schon dafür sorgen. F2P ist einfach ein zusätzliches Angebot.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb von *free* MMORPGs. Davon gibt  es nicht gerade wenige Titel, und ein großer Teil dieser Games ist p2w.


Ich rede auch von _free_ MMORPGs. Und nein, kein p2w dabei. Nenn mir Titel.



> Im Bereich BGs sieht es noch viel schlimmer aus. Da sind im wahrsten Sinne Millionäre entstanden, durch erfolgreiche BGs.


Das hat aber nichts mit p2w zu tun. Wenn ein Spiel gut ist und den Massen gefällt, sind sie vielleicht einfach bereit im Nachhinein zu bezahlen - auch für Dinge, die rein optischer Natur sind.


----------



## matty2580 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Ich spiele gerade so ein p2w-Spiel und nutze auch den Vorteil durch Geld.
Wenn Ihr das nicht erkenne wollt, ist dass schon fast naiv.

Aber ok, ist fast wie bei DRM-Diskussionen. Ich gebe auf....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade so ein p2w-Spiel und nutze auch den Vorteil durch Geld.
> Wenn Ihr das nicht erkenne wollt, ist dass schon fast naiv.


 Namen. Ich will den Namen, sonst ist es nicht wahr.
Solche Behauptungen kann jeder aufstellen. Beweise, sonst ist es nie passiert.


----------



## XXTREME (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Womit dann wohl in spätestens 5 Jahren meine Gamerzeit vorbei ist .


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Womit dann wohl in spätestens 5 Jahren meine Gamerzeit vorbei ist .


 Der nächste, der nicht differenzieren kann und glaubt, Vollpreisspiele würden aussterben. Als ob es nur Crytek gäbe...


----------



## McClaine (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das ist in Ordnung, muß man nicht verstehen.
> Hier wird sich über ungelegte Eier aufgereckt, gejammert und gemeckert und es werden aus dem Zusammenhang genommene Aussagen auf die Goldwaage gelegt.
> Dabei weiß jeder: nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.
> 
> ...



Im Kern hast du Recht, aber wenn du das auf mich beziehst:
Richtig, meine Meinung und im Endeffekt is mir Latte wer was macht, ich kann niemanden beeinflussen. Aber dennoch sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten, wie sehr einen die Spieleindustrie melken will und sich Gedanken machen wie man das verhindern kann.

Ok, LoL macht es gut, hab mir dazu einiges angesehen. Aber ja, viele verbocken es, man muss sich nur die Free 2 Play Apps auf den Phones ansehen. Bei Rage of Bahamut zB. - ein klasse Karten-Sammelspiel, macht sehr viel Spaß, aber dennoch muss man farmen und bekommt letztendlich nur crap Karten, die richtig Guten kann man tauschen oder zB 6 Karten für 20 (!!!) Eur kaufen. Ein klassisches Pay2Win, das mich Schlussendlich so ankotzte, das ich trotz langer Spielzeit von heute auf morgen diesen Irrsinn beendet habe.
Und genauso dicke kommts auch auf Konsolen und PC wenn man diesen Wahnsinn unterstützt...

Noch so ein Ding: Planetside in der Werbung gesehen, ok dacht ich mir, siehs dir an, is ja umsonst...
Und dann stehste aufn Server, wo wirklich nichts anderes als Noobs und Arschkampen rumlaufen, Null Plan usw... Die Grafik ist mMn ein Witz, Lags ohne Ende und massig Item Shopping.... Goil 
Toller Spielspaß, da zahl ich lieber paar Kronen und weiß was ich habe 

Das Problem ist halt, die Puplisher und Spieleschmieden bekommen es meistens nicht hin ein faires Paket zu schnüren - und dann seh es ich nicht ein sowas zu Supporten. 
LoL werd ich mir vielleicht noch genauer ansehen, über meinen Schatten springen und es vllt versuchen, ansonsten spricht mich keines dieser "Free" Games noch an und wenn dann mal alles Games auf dieses Konzept aufbauen, sehe ich eh schwarz.

Nach dem Crysis 2 debakel bezweifle ich das Crytek das auf die Reihe bekommt 

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



McClaine schrieb:


> Im Kern hast du Recht, aber wenn du das auf mich beziehst:


Nö, gilt ganz allgemein, nicht speziell nur für Dich.



> Aber dennoch sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten, wie sehr einen die Spieleindustrie melken will und sich Gedanken machen wie man das verhindern kann.


Klar, da hast Du absolut Recht. Verhindern kann man das nicht, man bedenke nur, wie viele Menschen noch immer Rauchen oder sonst wie Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen.
Prinzipiell ist es ja doch auch okay, das die Spieleindustrie an das Geld der Kunden will. Man ist ja nicht verpflichtet es Ihnen zu geben. Ein f2p-Spiel, das einem nicht gefällt, unterstützt man halt einfach finanziell nicht. Den Rest sollte der Markt regeln, oder?



> Ok, LoL macht es gut, hab mir dazu einiges angesehen. Aber ja, viele verbocken es, man muss sich nur die Free 2 Play Apps auf den Phones ansehen. Bei Rage of Bahamut zB. - ein klasse Karten-Sammelspiel, macht sehr viel Spaß, aber dennoch muss man farmen und bekommt letztendlich nur crap Karten, die richtig Guten kann man tauschen oder zB 6 Karten für 20 (!!!) Eur kaufen. Ein klassisches Pay2Win, das mich Schlussendlich so ankotzte, das ich trotz langer Spielzeit von heute auf morgen diesen Irrsinn beendet habe.


Okay, im Gegensatz zu Matty traust Du Dich einen Namen zu nennen. Und Du hast Recht, 20€ für 6 virtuelle Gegenstände ist viel. Ich finde aber die Apps, egal ob iTunes oder Google Play, für Handys/Smartphones generell überteuert und nicht übertragbar auf den PC.



> Und genauso dicke kommts auch auf Konsolen und PC wenn man diesen Wahnsinn unterstützt...


Ja, aber da sind wir doch alle selbst dran Schuld, oder? Es gäbe keine Day-One-DLCs, wenn sie nicht gekauft würden. Und sollten f2p-Spiele für den PC auch so teuer werden, dann auch nur, weil wir, die Spieler, bereit sind, die Preise zu bezahlen.



> Noch so ein Ding: Planetside in der Werbung gesehen, ok dacht ich mir, siehs dir an, is ja umsonst...
> Und dann stehste aufn Server, wo wirklich nichts anderes als Noobs und Arschkampen rumlaufen, Null Plan usw... Die Grafik ist mMn ein Witz, Lags ohne Ende und massig Item Shopping.... Goil


Aber genau so soll es doch auch laufen, oder? Du findest das Spiel nicht gut, ich auch nicht und ich weiß nicht wer noch alles und *schwupps* ist es weg vom Fenster. Ist doch auch schon mit genug anderen f2p-Titeln passiert: Mythos, Black Prophecy...



> Toller Spielspaß, da zahl ich lieber paar Kronen und weiß was ich habe


Das ist aber auch keine Garantie. Ich denke da an Diablo3, Mass Effect 3...



> Das Problem ist halt, die Puplisher und Spieleschmieden bekommen es meistens nicht hin ein faires Paket zu schnüren - und dann seh es ich nicht ein sowas zu Supporten.


 Genau so. Da braucht man über f2p nicht jammern, man unterstützt es einfach nicht. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es ein paar mit fairen Preisen und einem Gameplay, das ohne Mikrotransaktionen auskommt, aber der Rest wegen fehlender Kostendeckung wieder eingestampft.



> LoL werd ich mir vielleicht noch genauer ansehen, über meinen Schatten springen und es vllt versuchen, ansonsten spricht mich keines dieser "Free" Games noch an und wenn dann mal alles Games auf dieses Konzept aufbauen, sehe ich eh schwarz.


Ja, hier siehst Du wirklich nur Schwarz. Und Weiß. Warum sollten irgendwann _alle_ Spieel  dieses Konzept nutzen? Es wird immer auch Spiele geben, die nicht f2p sind. Ich bin der Meinung, das da zumindest, aber nicht nur, Crowdfunding für sorgen wird.



> Nach dem Crysis 2 debakel bezweifle ich das Crytek das auf die Reihe bekommt


Und? Hatte das was mit f2p zu tun? Nichts, es zeigt nur, auch nicht-f2p-Spiele können schlecht sein.


----------



## lily_noire (14. Februar 2013)

Also f2p sind vollkommen kostenfreie spiele und pay2win sind diese spiele wie man sie alle von Facebook kennst, wo man erstmal einen gewissen Betrag überweisen muss bevor man wirklich weiter kommt!?

Dann frage ich mich aber was die Firmen von f2p haben denn so ein Spiel zu programmieren kostet doch eine ganze Menge


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Gegen F2P-Titel ala Dota2 hätte ich nichts. P2W-Titel können sich die Entwickler/Publisher schön irgendwohin schieben.


----------



## McClaine (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nö, gilt ganz allgemein, nicht speziell nur für Dich.
> 
> Klar, da hast Du absolut Recht. Verhindern kann man das nicht, man bedenke nur, wie viele Menschen noch immer Rauchen oder sonst wie Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen.
> Prinzipiell ist es ja doch auch okay, das die Spieleindustrie an das Geld der Kunden will. Man ist ja nicht verpflichtet es Ihnen zu geben. Ein f2p-Spiel, das einem nicht gefällt, unterstützt man halt einfach finanziell nicht. Den Rest sollte der Markt regeln, oder?



Ok, dann is ja gut 

Klaro, Geld kann man für alles rauswerfen. Aber wenn ich bedenke, das ich für ein gutes Spiel runde 10-50Eur zahle, damit (soll vorkommen^^) Stundenlang beschäftigt bin, sehe ich es als gerechtfertigt und fair.
Aber wenn ich mir (ich nenne keine Namen) so nen 0815 Shooter auf FreetoPlay Basis ansehe, dort für DLC Content, -der ja früher eigentlich im fertigen Spiel ohne Zusatzkosten integriert war^^-, 
bezahlen soll, also quasi für Zeitersparnis, stärkere Waffen usw, empfinde ich es als Frechheit und Unverschämtheit. Sicher ist das Spiel an sich umsonst, aber wenn man schlichtweg für den einzelnen Inhalt blecht, anstatt für das fertige Ergebnis, kommt man als Kunde leider sehr oft teuerer zu stehen.
Aber du hast natürlich Recht, der Markt regelt.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Okay, im Gegensatz zu Matty traust Du Dich einen Namen zu nennen. Und Du hast Recht, 20€ für 6 virtuelle Gegenstände ist viel. Ich finde aber die Apps, egal ob iTunes oder Google Play, für Handys/Smartphones generell überteuert und nicht übertragbar auf den PC.







X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ja, aber da sind wir doch alle selbst dran Schuld, oder? Es gäbe keine Day-One-DLCs, wenn sie nicht gekauft würden. Und sollten f2p-Spiele für den PC auch so teuer werden, dann auch nur, weil wir, die Spieler, bereit sind, die Preise zu bezahlen.
> 
> Aber genau so soll es doch auch laufen, oder? Du findest das Spiel nicht gut, ich auch nicht und ich weiß nicht wer noch alles und *schwupps* ist es weg vom Fenster. Ist doch auch schon mit genug anderen f2p-Titeln passiert: Mythos, Black Prophecy...



Sad but True... Ich hoffe nur das unsere Spielzukunft durchwachsener sein wird und nicht nur noch von F2P lebt...



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ja, hier siehst Du wirklich nur Schwarz. Und Weiß. Warum sollten irgendwann _alle_ Spieel  dieses Konzept nutzen? Es wird immer auch Spiele geben, die nicht f2p sind. Ich bin der Meinung, das da zumindest, aber nicht nur, Crowdfunding für sorgen wird.
> 
> Und? Hatte das was mit f2p zu tun? Nichts, es zeigt nur, auch nicht-f2p-Spiele können schlecht sein.




Naja nicht nur schwarz, mit "gesunder Vorsicht betrachten" würde ich es eher bezeichnen ^^
Crowdfunding ist für mich eine sinnvolle Alternative und ich hoffe das es sich weiter so verbreiten wird. Ich freu mich zB riesig auf Star Citizen. Aber da bin ich auch gespannt darauf, wie das mit dem "Payen" wird...

Au ja, genügend nicht F2P sind schlecht, aber dennoch hatten daran sehr oft, ja eigentlich immer, solche geldgierigen Nimmersatte, wie EA, die Finger im Spiel.

Deshalb EA (EA puplisht Crytek) + Play Free = unmöglich


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Ein totaler Unfug u nichts weiteres


----------



## Eissner (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Also ich sehe eher die Zukunft im Croudfounding wie Chris Roberts ja schon bewiesen hat.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



Eissner schrieb:


> Also ich sehe eher die Zukunft im Croudfounding wie Chris Roberts ja schon bewiesen hat.


Bewiesen ist noch gar nichts. Erst mal muss eines der vivelen crowdfunding Projekte released werden und erfolgreich sein.^^

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Und selbst wenn Star Citizen erfolgreich wird, heist das noch lange nicht das Crowdfunding die neue Perle am Firmament ist.
Star Citizen bedient eben ein Genre das von Fans (angeblich) schon lange gewünscht wird.

Ich bin mir sicher das Crowdfunding nur in kleinem Maße funktionieren wird. Wenn man aber ständig vorab zur Kasse gebeten wird, kann die Symphatie auch ganz schnell umschlagen.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Was passiert eigentlich wenn das Projekt dicht macht, kriegen dann die ganzen Investoren ihr Geld zurück?

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn das Projekt dicht macht, kriegen dann die ganzen Investoren ihr Geld zurück?
> 
> MfG



Puhh, da kenn ich mich jetzt auch nicht aus. 
Ich denke wenn da was zurück kommt läuft das über Kulanz (reine Spekulation).

Edit: Meinst du mit Investoren jetzt uns, oder richtige Investoren? Denn was da für Verträge ausgehandelt werden bekommen wir ja nicht mit.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Naja, "wir" sind ja die Investoren also Geldgeber. 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (18. Februar 2013)

Also bei den gescheiterten Projekten gabs das geld zurück. Bei bereits in Produktion befindlichen bezweifle ich das


----------



## MonKAY (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Es gab schon ein Projekt, dass gestartet wurde und nach erfolgreicher Finanzierung gescheitert ist.
Dort hat der Projektstarter dann das Geld wieder zurück gezahlt, aber verpflichtet war er dazu nicht.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crytek: In spätestens fünf Jahren ein Free to Play-Studio*

Das Problem am Crowdfunding ist, dass man die Investitionsrisiken trägt und ob das langfristig Verbraucher gewillt sind zu tollerieren, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber mal abwarten, evtl. belehrt uns ja Star Citizen eines Besseren. 


MfG


----------

